# Hi.



## Artemis133

So, I've been here about two weeks already, but, hey, I just wanted to say hi to everyone.

I'm Katie. I've been involved with lights for 9 or 10 years now, and am now the lighting designer at my high school. I've been doing that for two years, and I'm onto my last. This year, I am also the stage manager and the technical director(which is a new job at my school). I am also the designer for a new theatre in town, Gunthrie. I get to build all of that up from the ground. They have nothing, and are giving me a budget, so that's a promotion from high school, right?

Anyway, I just wanted to say "Hi."


----------



## Van

Welcome aboard! Always nice to have more electricians ! 
< Grumble, Grumble > 

I saw you other post as well, Use the search function and do some searching on here for "Equiping" and "New" and "Basic" I think you'll find a variety of post on the subject of equpping a New theatre with the lighting Basics. If not keep asking and we'll give you our opinions, Oh Yes there will be opinions. ..........


----------



## gafftaper

Oh yeah... Welcome to the booth!


----------



## PadawanGeek

"Hi" to you, too!


----------



## Chris15

Welcome aboard the good ship.


Van said:


> ...Always nice to have more electricians !
> < Grumble, Grumble >



I trust that sentiment doesn't extend to electrical engineers, else Mike & I will be unhappy...


----------



## gafftaper

Chris15 said:


> Welcome aboard the good ship.
> I trust that sentiment doesn't extend to electrical engineers, else Mike & I will be unhappy...



Do you think Van really cares if you are happy Chris?


----------



## Chris15

gafftaper said:


> Do you think Van really cares if you are happy Chris?



Until I can conclusively prove otherwise, I must assume that Van is a normal people with normal emotions... outside of tech weeks that is... After all, I'd hate to be his kids if he didn't...


----------



## avkid

Chris15 said:


> I must assume that Van is a normal people with normal emotions...


There's more than 1??
Ahhhh!!!!!!!!!:shock::shock::shock:


----------



## Chris15

avkid said:


> There's more than 1??
> Ahhhh!!!!!!!!!:shock::shock::shock:



That's a bit of an oopsies on my part... There can only be one holder of the VSSSD...


----------



## gafftaper

Chris15 said:


> Until I can conclusively prove otherwise, I must assume that Van is a normal people with normal emotions.




avkid said:


> There's more than 1??
> Ahhhh!!!!!!!!!:shock::shock::shock:



I think of Van as more of a collective of voices... "We are Van, your technological distinctiveness will be added to our VSSD, resistance is futile."

.... by the way Aretmis if this banter doesn't make you want to stick around and join the gang I don't know what will... and if you're wondering what VSSD is check here.


----------



## Van

OMG Now instead of just hijacking threads, I've become the subject of Hijacks ! I truly have "arrived". 

BTW If I'm to be compared to the Borg I insist on my wife starting to lok more like Jeri Ryan! < Sorry Janet, had to say it>


----------



## PadawanGeek

avkid said:


> There's more than 1??
> Ahhhh!!!!!!!!!:shock::shock::shock:



Or maybe "Van" is a colony of geeks or nerds that share one controlbooth account and that's why it seems like "Van" is always on.


----------



## Van

PadawanGeek said:


> Or maybe "Van" is a colony of geeks or nerds that share one controlbooth account and that's why it seems like "Van" is always on.


I am Not!
Yes you are!
What do you two know ? You're just figments..
You're the figment.
Who are we talking about?


----------



## Artemis133

gafftaper said:


> .... by the way Aretmis if this banter doesn't make you want to stick around and join the gang I don't know what will... and if you're wondering what VSSD is check here.



Actually, I'm finding this quite entertaining. Is it always like this?


----------



## PadawanGeek

Artemis133 said:


> Actually, I'm finding this quite entertaining. Is it always like this?




Whenever the Van colony shows up.


----------



## Artemis133

Of course. Sounds...interesting. And you all just met randomly here, or do you really know each other?


----------



## Van

Artemis133 said:


> Of course. Sounds...interesting. And you all just met randomly here, or do you really know each other?


I've never met any of these guys. Quite frankly, some of them really scare me!


----------



## PadawanGeek

Van said:


> I've never met any of these guys. Quite frankly, some of them really scare me!



Do we scare all of you, or just the more timid of your colony?


----------



## gafftaper

I just want to point out that it's usually the Australians who start this kind of stuff... Or at least Chris and his deceptive metric ways. 

Yeah seriously we've never met. Although Van and I live close enough to each other to hold the first C.B. mini-convention.


----------



## PadawanGeek

gafftaper said:


> I just want to point out that it's usually the Australians who start this kind of stuff... Or at least Chris and his deceptive metric ways.



It looks like this time it was a combination of an Australian and a New-Yorker.


----------



## avkid

PadawanGeek said:


> It looks like this time it was a combination of an Australian and a New-Yorker.


"You wanna fight about it?"


----------



## PadawanGeek

avkid said:


> "You wanna fight about it?"



Well I guess you can't hurt me, so OK.


----------



## gafftaper

No fighting, let's just blame this one all on Van and move on.


----------



## Van

That's me! I'm a very responsible person. Something goes wrong, I'm usually responsible.


----------



## gafftaper

Still there Artemis? We really don't do this to everyone. You are truly getting the deluxe welcome. Three whole pages of nonsense!!


----------



## PadawanGeek

gafftaper said:


> No fighting, let's just blame this one all on Van and move on.



Ok then, It was started by a Portland, Oregon-er.


----------



## Chris15

Well ll of our problems will be solved when you backwards yanks see the light and convert to metric...

I'm sure if I felt so desired, I could make something out of being a minority group and discrimination and blah blah blah.

I don't mind being blamed or things, when I know what I'm being blamed for. Don't you just hate getting blamed for something you have absolutely zilch knowledge on?


----------



## gafftaper

So are we going for the world record hijack in this thread?


----------



## PadawanGeek

Chris15 said:


> Well ll of our problems will be solved when you backwards yanks see the light and convert to metric...
> 
> I'm sure if I felt so desired, I could make something out of being a minority group and discrimination and blah blah blah.
> 
> I don't mind be9ing blamed or things, when I know what I'm being blamed for. Don't you just hate getting blamed for something you have absolutely zilch knowledge on?



Metric is evil. It uses base-ten

____________________________________


gafftaper said:


> So are we going for the world record hijack in this thread?



So it seems...


----------



## Van

PadawanGeek said:


> Ok then, It was started by a Portland, Oregon-er.


 
That's Oregonian.

Or-ri-go-ni-an.

and BTW it's Ory-gun

not Ory-gone 

God I wish we'd go metric, any moron can do base ten math, no fractions to worry about, no more " Oh I thought that was the 5/16, I guess I miss counted."


----------



## gafftaper

Van said:


> God I wish we'd go metric, any moron can do base ten math, no fractions to worry about, no more " Oh I thought that was the 5/16, I guess I miss counted."



What!!!

Great, that's just going to fire up Chris. Sorry Artemis, this thread will never end.


----------



## PadawanGeek

Van said:


> God I wish we'd go metric, any moron can do base ten math, no fractions to worry about, no more " Oh I thought that was the 5/16, I guess I miss counted."



The members of the Van tribe are traitors!!


----------



## Van

gafftaper said:


> .........
> 
> Great, that's just going to fire up Chris. .....


 
No....... Really ? 

Did I do that ? < blink blink>:shock:


----------



## PadawanGeek

Van said:


> No....... Really ?
> 
> Did I do that ? < blink blink>:shock:



Yes, you did.


----------



## Logos

I'm sorry I'm not Chris but metric rules. I'm old enough to have tried to cope with SAE and Whitworth and I've got ten fingers (I'm not Tasmanian). But I am married to one.


----------



## Artemis133

gafftaper said:


> Still there Artemis? We really don't do this to everyone. You are truly getting the deluxe welcome. Three whole pages of nonsense!!



Wow. I feel special. And now it's at four pages...

But, on the subject of metrics, they make a hell of a lot of sense. Any idiot can use them. Why did we switch in the first place?


----------



## Logos

You didn't switch. You are still where a great many countries have chosen to leave. The metric system was born in France and the metre was originally a section of the distance between two towns in France. I can't remember which two. I believe the original metre is engraved on a chunk of platinum in the Academie Francais in Paris. Wikipedia has a great article on the metric system. 
It rocks because everything divides by ten except time. A couple of attempts have been made to introduce a metric time system but to no avail. Apparently the laws of physics and the future of the universe depend on there being 60 secs in a minute and 24 hours in a day (more or less).


----------



## Chris15

Eggsellent. My grand scheme is coming to fruition.. mwah ha ha ha ha.

See, The human body was designed with the metric system in mind... *10* fingers, *10* toes... Add to that some really funky sounding prefixes and you've got yourself a sensible system of measuring...

As for the metre, the current definition is the distance travelled by light in a vacuum in 1/c seconds. And while we are doing useless trivia things, the convention of the metre established the metric system. Look up the Bureau Internationale des Poids et Measures in France if you want to get into the details... www.bipm.fr And as a bonus, get the actual time (or pretty darn close to it) while you are there...

And I see that Tony's reference to Tasmanians went right over all your heads. But I appreciated it...

Gaff, have we answered your question about record hijacks yet?


----------



## Van

Logos said:


> .....You didn't switch. You are still where a great many countries have chosen to leave. .........


 

Little known fact the unit of measure that was used to build the Great Pyramid at Giza is reffered to as the "Pyramid Inch" and is, in fact 1/500th of an inch shorter that the standard "American inch"

As a genreal rule however, English measure sucks. Nobody likes fractions. then you start in with the Engineers and their 10ths of an inch. Every once in a while my Autocad will default to engineering scales. Confuses the hell out of me. I once got in trouble in Algebra class, The teacher had described a particular process about three times to three different people asking the same question in three different ways. He finally turned around to the class and said," People this is not difficult, How in the world could you possibly make this hard?" I raised my hand. when he called on me I said," We could all cut off our thumbs and do it in Base 8." ............
He sent me out to the hall........


----------



## Artemis133

Well... that's amazing. But I would prefer to keep my thumbs in tact, if you don't mind.


----------



## Chris15

Oops, I forgot to mention... blame the insanity on uni exams... at least the bit that's more than normal...


----------



## Artemis133

It's all more than normal, but I think we'll live.


----------



## Chris15

With all due respect, you haven't been around here long enough to get a real baseline of what would constitute normal for me... and I mean no offence in that at all...


----------



## Logos

Hey Chris, I know where you're coming from. I mean, you live in Sydney.


----------



## Chris15

Logos said:


> Hey Chris, I know where you're coming from. I mean, you live in Sydney.



Sorry, not getting that one... Is it some west of south of the border reference?


----------



## Logos

I checked the metre. It was originally in what is now called the old metric system 1/40,000,000 of the Polar Diameter of the earth calculated by using as a base the distance from Dunkirk to Barcelona. 
The kilogram is the weight of a platinum/iridium cylinder stored at Sevre in France.
Since 1983 the speed of light in a vacuum has been used as the base of the metre.


----------



## Logos

Sorry Chris, I'm in that state of confused exhaustion that comes at the end of a too long weekend in a theatre and when I wrote it I thought it made sense. Now I'm not even sure what I was thinking. On the other hand (he says chewing on a piece of hay) you easterners are sure more sophisticated than we poor South Australias.


----------



## Chris15

Yep. The kilogram is officially defined as the mass of that platinum iridium cylinder at the BIPM. The metre is defined in terms of the speed of light, c. Time is in terms of a certain number of oscillations of a Caesium atom. The Kelvin in terms of the triple point of water, the mole in terms of number of atoms in .012kg of Carbon 12, the Amp in terms of force on parallel conductors and the candela in terms of intensity of a given frequency of light.

Much better explanation here: http://www.bipm.fr/en/si/base_units/

You've had enough rain for the grass to grow and then to make hay?


----------



## Logos

Yeah, and so have you. Hope the floods haven't hit Sydney as hard as Newcastle. I've got relatives up there but they are all OK we've been in touch over the weekend. I know we need the rain but a little more even and less enthusiasm would have been good for you guys.


----------



## Chris15

Fortunately, I seem to recall that we at least got some in the dam catchment areas. And from the news last week or the week before, the Darling river is flowing again. That should mean some water in the Murray and you guys will appreciate that. Might even stand a chance of slowing the salinity problems...


----------



## Van

Logos said:


> I checked the metre. It was originally in what is now called the old metric system 1/40,000,000 of the Polar Diameter of the earth calculated by using as a base the distance from Dunkirk to Barcelona.
> The kilogram is the weight of a platinum/iridium cylinder stored at Sevre in France.
> Since 1983 the speed of light in a vacuum has been used as the base of the metre.


 
While the Platinum/Iridium cylinder is the mass of 1 Kilogram the basis of the metric system is the fact that 1 cubic centimetre of water at room temperature has the mass of 1 gram. All other measurements are extrapolated from there. 

Thats the only way I can remeber the fact that a liter of water weighs 2.2 pounds or 1 kilogram, 1 gallon weighs 8 pounds, so 2 pints is a little less than 1 litre, "All the world round, a pint is a pound. Unless of course you're in London where a pint is about 2 pounds sterling"


----------



## Chris15

Van said:


> While the Platinum/Iridium cylinder is the mass of 1 Kilogram the basis of the metric system is the fact that 1 cubic centimetre of water at room temperature has the mass of 1 gram. All other measurements are extrapolated from there.
> 
> Thats the only way I can remeber the fact that a liter of water weighs 2.2 pounds or 1 kilogram, 1 gallon weighs 8 pounds, so 2 pints is a little less than 1 litre, "All the world round, a pint is a pound. Unless of course you're in London where a pint is about 2 pounds sterling"



'Cept that the density of water is only 0.998g/cm3...
Hmm... how surprising. Van manages to bring adult beverages in once again...


----------



## gafftaper

Chris15 said:


> Yep. The kilogram is officially defined as the mass of that platinum iridium cylinder at the BIPM. The metre is defined in terms of the speed of light, c. Time is in terms of a certain number of oscillations of a Caesium atom. The Kelvin in terms of the triple point of water, the mole in terms of number of atoms in .012kg of Carbon 12, the Amp in terms of force on parallel conductors and the candela in terms of intensity of a given frequency of light.
> Much better explanation here: http://www.bipm.fr/en/si/base_units/
> You've had enough rain for the grass to grow and then to make hay?



First off I want to point out that the "foot" as a unit of measure goes all the way back to ancient Sumer. Secondly, don't you have any respect for the length of the King Henry's foot?!?! We may be rebels here in America but we still respect the length of Henry's foot. God Save the King!! 

Your metric system is such disrespect for King Henry, it's like you are a bunch of outlaws and criminals down there... oh wait...


----------



## PadawanGeek

New record! 51 posts of hijack! w00t


----------



## Peter

Funny.... I'm here in Massachusetts trying to make hay... and it's been way too soggy! We've had hay down in the field getting rained on for almost a week :-(


----------



## PadawanGeek

Peter said:


> Funny.... I'm here in Massachusetts trying to make hay... and it's been way too soggy! We've had hay down in the field getting rained on for almost a week :-(



That stinks.... Wait!!! you're trying to hijack out hijack! Meanie!


----------



## gafftaper

PadawanGeek said:


> That stinks.... Wait!!! you're trying to hijack out hijack! Meanie!



Don't worry Padawan, the Aussies won't let that last post of mine slide.


----------



## PadawanGeek

gafftaper said:


> Don't worry Padawan, the Aussies won't let that last post of mine slide.



Oh goodie.


----------



## Logos

Indeed gafftaper we won't. Second Fleet and proud of it. Convict descent too not guards. On the other hand I live in SA where we are quite proud of being the only state that had no convicts. Hmm, I detect a small paradox here.


----------



## gafftaper

Logos said:


> Indeed gafftaper we won't. Second Fleet and proud of it. Convict descent too not guards. On the other hand I live in SA where we are quite proud of being the only state that had no convicts. Hmm, I detect a small paradox here.



So one of your ancestors escaped?


----------



## Logos

Very probably. Records being what they are however ...


----------



## Van

Logos said:


> Very probably. Records being what they are however ...


 
One of my favorite movie quotes of all time, " Our forefathers were kicked outta every decent country in the world!" -Bill Murray _Stripes_


----------



## Chris15

Please be advised that a proper response will be along after my physics exam tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## gafftaper

You see there's the problem. Teaching the descendants of criminals Physics... it's no wonder you love your silly little metric system.


----------



## Chris15

gafftaper said:


> Don't worry Padawan, the Aussies won't let that last post of mine slide.



Darn Right!


PadawanGeek said:


> Oh goodie.



Quite in the peanut gallery please.


gafftaper said:


> First off I want to point out that the "foot" as a unit of measure goes all the way back to ancient Sumer. Secondly, don't you have any respect for the length of the King Henry's foot?!?! We may be rebels here in America but we still respect the length of Henry's foot. God Save the King!!
> 
> Your metric system is such disrespect for King Henry, it's like you are a bunch of outlaws and criminals down there... oh wait...



Err... I think it was in fact the French who started the metric system... After the French revolution. Has or has not the UK gone Metric these days? Tis only you yanks, Liberia and Myanmar not using the metric system. Continuing your non conformist attitudes to the last...

Now let's play a little game of history shall we kiddies. Where did Britain dump it's unwanted criminals and such before using Australia. No the answer's not in the Thames. Oh that's right... in the United States. So how is it that you people can in good conscience deny being criminals and outlaws again? Oh and weren't you at some point as reasonably essential component to the slave trade? Not only this but you couldn't even accept the fact that you were criminals and so wasted your time with an uprising, albeit a successful one. 

At least we have the dignity to admit that we formed from Convict heritage and even celebrate it, whilst you lot suppress it as best you can... Almost like the way Japan glosses over WWII in their education system.


Logos said:


> Indeed gafftaper we won't. Second Fleet and proud of it. Convict descent too not guards. On the other hand I live in SA where we are quite proud of being the only state that had no convicts. Hmm, I detect a small paradox here.




gafftaper said:


> So one of your ancestors escaped?




Logos said:


> Very probably. Records being what they are however ...



People don't move? I thought that you were from Tasmania before you moved to Adelaide in a roundabout kind of way. Hmm... Van Dieman's land was most definitely a convict colony...


Van said:


> One of my favorite movie quotes of all time, " Our forefathers were kicked outta every decent country in the world!" -Bill Murray _Stripes_



Not sure how to take that one...


gafftaper said:


> You see there's the problem. Teaching the descendants of criminals Physics... it's no wonder you love your silly little metric system.



Hey they taught the criminals at least the basics of physics. If you have a lump of iron on your leg, you can't move so fast... And without physics, tis rather had to have them build bridges and such... well at least ones still standing 200 odd years later.


----------



## Van

Chris Have you ever seen _Stripes_?


----------



## gafftaper

Chris15 said:


> Now let's play a little game of history shall we kiddies. Where did Britain dump it's unwanted criminals and such before using Australia. No the answer's not in the Thames. Oh that's right... in the United States. So how is it that you people can in good conscience deny being criminals and outlaws again? Oh and weren't you at some point as reasonably essential component to the slave trade? Not only this but you couldn't even accept the fact that you were criminals and so wasted your time with an uprising, albeit a successful one.



And now the punch line... 
Oh, well that wasn't me. I'm German and we didn't get here until slavery was over. 

P.S. Don't make fun of my brothers and sisters in Myanmar and Liberia!


----------



## Logos

Chris15 said:


> People don't move? I thought that you were from Tasmania before you moved to Adelaide in a roundabout kind of way. Hmm... Van Dieman's land was most definitely a convict colony...



Yeah well actually i've lived pretty well everywhere in Aus except Brisbane. I'm a bit of a gypsy really.


----------



## Van

Chris15 said:


> .................
> People don't move? I thought that you were from Tasmania before you moved to Adelaide .......
> .


 
Wait a minute, I thought that travelling around Austrailia was very dangerous. Unless you've got a guy with a realy cool car and a death wish, those desert marauders with the weird cars and hockey mask will get you, and tie you to the front of their car.


----------



## gafftaper

Van said:


> Wait a minute, I thought that travelling around Austrailia was very dangerous. Unless you've got a guy with a realy cool car and a death wish, those desert marauders with the weird cars and hockey mask will get you, and tie you to the front of their car.



Van you are all confused. People in the outback drive around in shiny silver buses and look like this:


----------



## Logos

I somehow feel safer than being in the US where strange people who play banjo's ambush you all the time.


----------



## gafftaper

Logos, You got a mighty purty mouth boy. 



I guess you've met Van's cousin then.


----------



## Logos

Oh and by the way the Kangaroos are really getting annoyed with all those pink busses


----------



## gafftaper

I just want to point out that the "Controlbooth Vs. Soundtrekkie" thread is currently 2 posts farther into a hijack than this thread. But this one is way more fun than that one. So keep up the good work. We have to beat out that thread as the longest hijack ever. 

Still There Artemis? I hope you feel REALLY welcome by now.


----------



## Chaos is Born

Yeah, not quite usual for a welcome post to become game for the longest hijack ever thread, gaining him status fast for nothing!


----------



## Artemis133

No, I'm still here. Got lost a while back, but still here.


----------



## Van

gafftaper said:


> Logos, You got a mighty purty mouth boy.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you've met Van's cousin then.


 

That aint my cousin, that's my brother/uncle.


----------



## gafftaper

Artemis133 said:


> No, I'm still here. Got lost a while back, but still here.



Ahh... Well Van started that round with a "Road Warrior" reference, I added to the attack with "Priscilla Queen of the Desert", and Logos successfully defended the attack with "Deliverance". 


That would be quite a film festival.


----------



## Van

gafftaper said:


> Ahh... Well Van started that round with a "Road Warrior" reference, I added to the attack with "Priscilla Queen of the Desert", and Logos successfully defended the attack with "Deliverance".
> 
> 
> That would be quite a film festival.


 
"I've always found that Capafel cancels out Tibault."
"That is true. Unless of course your opponent has studied his Agrippa,
which, I have. "


----------



## gafftaper

Van said:


> "I've always found that Capafel cancels out Tibault." "That is true. Unless of course your opponent has studied his Agrippa, which, I have. "



Dude that's exactly what I was thinking but couldn't draw the quotes out of my foggy brain. (That was the first date movie for my wife and I so it's always a favorite on anniversary nights.)


----------



## Van

For years it was the ONLY movie my wife and I owned. Which I realize is, Inconceivable!


----------



## gafftaper

Van said:


> That aint my cousin, that's my brother/uncle.



So is this more appropriate? 

Sorry, I didn't have time to Photoshop it right.


----------



## Logos

So, Never get involved in a land war in asia, never go up against a Sicilian when death is on the line and never assume an Australian doesn't know his films.


----------



## Artemis133

Logos said:


> So, Never get involved in a land war in asia, never go up against a Sicilian when death is on the line and never assume an Australian doesn't know his films.



Ha. I knew that one. I don't feel quite as lost now...


----------



## Logos

And remember Australia is where the colourless and odourless poison iocane comes from.


----------



## gafftaper

Logos said:


> And remember Australia is where the colourless and odourless poison iocane comes from.



CRAP! Van remember to never get into drinking game with Chris or Logos. They may not be able to spell colorless or odorless but you can bet they have built up an immunity to iocane.


----------



## Van

Can you imagine playing "wheel of Fortune" in Austrailia? 

"I'd like to buy a vowel, an O. Ok I'd like to buy another vowel, an U, I'd like to guess, is it Colour?"


----------



## gafftaper

Van said:


> Can you imagine playing "wheel of Fortune" in Austrailia? "I'd like to buy a vowel, an O. Ok I'd like to buy another vowel, an U, I'd like to guess, is it Colour?"



I'd worry about the wheel spinning properly... I suppose it would only spin counterclockwise.


----------



## Van

gafftaper said:


> I'd worry about the wheel spinning properly... I suppose it would only spin counterclockwise.


 
You know I had forgotten about that. Does your head spin counter clockwise when you get a hangover in Sydney?


----------



## Logos

So, a hangover? That must be what you get when you drink american beer because Australian beer is the food of the gods and simply makes you feel great. For ever.


----------



## Van

Logos said:


> So, a hangover? That must be what you get when you drink american beer because Australian beer is the food of the gods and simply makes you feel great. For ever.


 
You need to come to Oregon, Capital of the Micro-brewerys. WE have the best in the world. Germany wishes it had Hops like ours ! < not that I'm prejudiced or anything>


----------



## Logos

I love micro brewery beers. I am so sick of the chemical mass produced stuff. That's why I liked the UK there was a lot of micro breweries there. We are actually pretty good here in Adelaide too. Several pretty good ones. If I ever get to Oregon (pretty unlikely) you'll have to introduce me to some local brew.


----------



## Chris15

Gentlemen... if those to whom I'm referring are actually gentlemen rather than say bogans... I think we need to pull the hijack back a little. Just because some of us are of legal age... that's 18 down here - not your silly 21... doesn't mean that the main populous of the readership are. So perhaps there is another time and / or place for the discussion of adult beverages and microbreweries...


----------



## Chaos is Born

and in other news: to take note of the other longest hijack that is currently taking place... if your not keeping up with it we are having issues making a CB song...


----------



## gafftaper

Well I'm not sure what a "bogan" is but I think we are all probably closer to one of those than a gentleman. 

This hijack thread is way more interesting than that one. We aren't just making up songs, we are having a cultural exchange across the globe. It's high society at it's best in this thread... now back to the beer.


----------



## Logos

I think I resent that bogan label, I am a complete gentleman, I haven't burped in anyones face for weeks.
What we seem to have here is a failure to communicate. Boiled eggs anyone?


----------



## Chris15

Now looking things up, I believe that a bogan may be equivalent to some combination of these terms you lot use: rednecks, jocks and trailer park trash. Perhaps this explains it better than I can: http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=bogan

And now I think about it, perhaps we aren't bogans. After all we're discussing upper class beer, not whatever was cheapest at the bottlo or Beam & coke or something...


----------



## Chaos is Born

Chris15 said:


> After all we're discussing upper class beer, not whatever was cheapest at the bottlo or Beam & coke or something...



i'll take a glass of Walker blue on the rocks any day.


----------



## gafftaper

Hmm.. it got quite there for over 24 hours... 

Did you Aussies go drink so much that you can't type? We don't do that here in the States. It's over 21 only and everyone drinks responsibly just until lightly buzzed... never to excess.


----------



## gafftaper

Hmm... 8 hours have passed. They must still be drinking. Wow things are different down under.


----------



## Van

It could be that Metric Time thing, like maybe this is their weekend or something ?


----------



## gafftaper

Thanks Van that makes a lot of sense! Do you remember my theory about metric time. Which showed how they are actually in the future? Well there you go, it's the future and they are on a weekend.


----------



## Logos

Hello, hello calling yesterday. Isn't it still Tuesday there. Always thought you guys were backward.


----------



## stantonsound

Actually, it is today here.....but then again, it is always today here.


----------



## gafftaper

stantonsound said:


> Actually, it is today here.....but then again, it is always today here.



That's exactly what's wrong with this country... we never think ahead. It's always tomorrow in Australia. Thinking ahead. Using the metric system. Spelling words with extra letters. It's the future baby!


----------



## Logos

Now I'm getting confused Gafftaper. Are you on my side? Or are you trying to lull me into a false sense of security. Oh well back to the Redback.


----------



## gafftaper

Logos said:


> Now I'm getting confused Gafftaper. Are you on my side? Or are you trying to lull me into a false sense of security. Oh well back to the Redback.



Of course I'm on your side. I've always been on your side. It's that sneaky Chris that you can't trust.


----------



## Chris15

Well at least I know where the true allegiances lie...

Now Wikipedia has this to say on binge drinking culture here in Oz...

> A culture of binge drinking is prevalent among many communities, for example at high schools, universities, at parties, amongst some aboriginal groups and in sporting clubs. Those who are able to consume large amounts of alcohol are often held in high regard by their peers. Binge drinking and getting drunk to a point of complete loss of control may not only be accepted but encouraged. Drinking to this extent often begins, in a minority of social circles, at as young as 13 and 14, and may be very widely practised and accepted by most by age 16 or 17. This is the main advantage of binge drinking in Australia; it is passed off by the younger generations as "being Australian" and is seen as a perfectly normal cultural practice.



You are seemingly intelligent people. I'll leave you to draw your own conclusions. Not mentioning the level of doubt I apportion to Gaff's claims of drinking to excess not happening over there or underage drinking...

But I guess the real essence of the problem is that no one said anything worth replying to... remember that us Aussies are in theory lazy, though some journalists in mX today thinks otherwise, compared to Germany from whence she came...


----------



## Logos

Wait a minute. Binge drinking? Who mentioned binge drinking. I merely drink an ample sufficiency. 
Disclaimer:
Nothing said in this or any other posts should be taken to mean that the poster or posters is in anyway encouraging the over imbibing of alcohol in any way.
No person under the legal drinking age in the state territory or nation in which they live should buy or acquire alcohol.
Only Australians should drink the best beer cos we have the most experience and therefore will appreciate it more.


----------



## Chris15

Logos said:


> Wait a minute. Binge drinking? Who mentioned binge drinking. I merely drink an ample sufficiency.




gafftaper said:


> Did you Aussies go drink so much that you can't type? We don't do that here in the States. It's over 21 only and everyone drinks responsibly just until lightly buzzed... never to excess.



Make sense now?

And binge drinking is bad for you. Underage drinking is illegal. Drinking and Driving is also illegal and is licence to be called a bloody idiot by anyone down here... (ad campaign) So don't do these things, or anything else irresponsible.


----------



## gafftaper

Ok, taking off the smart ass hat... I want to say a few serious things.

My grandfather was an alcoholic. Since that tendency is now known to be passed on genetically, I have chosen to be an extremely rare drinker. Maybe it would never happen to me, and maybe my next drink would be the one that I couldn't put down. I have too many wonderful things in my life to risk drinking them away. I've probably had 2 drinks in the last 5 years.

Secondly, to focus on the drunk driving part. I love young people and have a deep passion for inspiring and teaching them. I'm 37 and I've worked with and taught young people in a variety of situations since I graduated from High School. A few years ago one of "my kids", Alina was killed by a drunk driver. 19 years old, she had bright future ahead. She was going to college, volunteering to help others, she wasn't dating anyone just enjoying her young life. She had just left her home with a friend. They were going to his house to hang out. Her dad heard the accident and was the first one to the scene. Her car, her body, and her friend's body were so badly mangled he didn't recognize his own daughter. 

I'm all for a modern legal system but there should be a special kind of "justice" for drunk drivers. Anyone who would risk doing that brutality to others deserves some old school medieval justice in return. How about this for a T.V. ad campaign... "Drive Drunk Loose a Hand! Kill some one and we'll make sure you die just as brutal and painful of a death as your victim." (Oh yeah, and as long as I'm king of the world for a day I'm throwing the child molesters and abusers in my "special justice system" as well). 

Grow up kids. Being drunk isn't cool. Being drunk makes you a joke to others. Don't drink to excess if you want to control your destiny. You can live you life in pursuit of your dreams or you can drink your opportunities away. The choice is yours. Whatever you choose, don't ever drink and drive. When you are an adult, if you feel like kicking back and getting a little buzzed on a Saturday night with a beer, fine... just don't let it control you. 


Putting my hat back on... uhh... hmm... having a hard time coming up with a witty line after all that. 

"Uhh, Australia sucks." "Shut up Beavis!"


----------



## Van

Logos said:


> ...... Oh well back to the Redback.


 

Isn't that a kind of Kangaroo? or is that a giant red ......


----------



## gafftaper

Years ago I remember hearing some crazy Australian song about there being a "redback on the toilet seat". If I remember right it was about a spider?


----------



## Logos

True, it is a spider. A very attractive spider with distinctive red markings on it's back. Said spider is poisonous but will not kill you unless you are very young, very old or suffering from some debilitating condition. By Australian standards it's a bit of a wimp. Lets not talk about the funnel web spider which lives in Chris' part of the country. Redback is also a wheat based beer unless it's gone broke in the ten years or so since I last had one.
Gafftaper, I sympathise, back in the eighties I lost a student to drink driving and he wasn't even driving he was in the passenger seat but not belted in. The driver was intoxicated. I too believe that at the very least drink drivers should be charged with attempted or actual homicide. I don't drink much either and mostly I drink good quality wines or boutique beers in small quantities. 
It is vital that our young people learn responsible drinking habits and it is important that we set a good example which we may not have been doing.
Oh well, yet a new change of direction on this thread.


----------



## avkid

Logos said:


> Redback is also a wheat based beer unless it's gone broke in the ten years or so since I last had one.


http://www.matildabay.com.au/ourbeers/redback.html


----------



## avkid

http://www.transport.sa.gov.au/licences_certification/drivers/applying_for_learners.asp


----------



## Logos

The site that Phil so kindly directed you to is for south Australia. Here you can begin to learn at 16 and once licensed must carry P plates until you are 19 or for one year whichever is the longest. In Tasmania it used to be start to learn at 17 and then P plates the same. Years ago you couldn't get a license until you were 18 in New South Wales and Victoria which interestingly enough is also the legal drinking age. Here in SA we have been driving for two years before we can drink. I don't know what the laws are in Western Australia or Queensland.


----------



## Chris15

Well, now in NSW, one can get Ls at 16. You go to the RTA (like the DMV) and sit a multi guess computer test, you pass, you get the learner licence. You must hold them for at least 6 months (12 after July 1). One must obtain and document the same 50 hours of driving experience (120 after July 1, with 20hrs night driving). While doing this, you have to display L plates on your car. Black L on a yellow backgroung about 4" square for you imperial folk. Then after those 6 months, and not before the age of 17, one can go for one's driving test. If one passes said test, one gets a provisional licence. You are required to display red Ps front and back of your car so responsible road users know there is a hoon in their vicinity... Oh, did I just say that. It's not what I actually meant... After 12 months with red Ps, one can sit a computer test and pending successful passing of that, you upgrade to green Ps, which you have to hold for 24 months before you can go for an unrestricted licence.

Now, with Ls you are limited to 80km/h, red Ps its 90 km/h and green Ps its 100km/h. Learners need a holder of an unrestricted licence with them, can't tow anything and basically all other normal things. Red P platers can tow up to 250kg unladen trailers.

All L & P platers have to have ZERO blood alcohol and cannot use a mobile 
phone whilst driving in any way - including handsfree. Unrestricted drivers can use a handsfree mobile whilst driving and are subject to a blood alcohol limit of 0.05. Drivers of dangerous goods vehicles, buses, taxis and vehicles heavier than 13.9 tonne GVM have that lowered to 0.02.


----------



## gafftaper

Interesting system. Here every state has different rules so it's hard to give you a description of what's going on in all 50 states. One side note you may find interesting is that research has shown that young drivers are far more likely to get into accidents if they have other young people in the car. So besides laws about driving time restrictions for young people, many states are currently experimenting with laws that prohibit other young people in the car for a certain amount of time. I believe some states go as far as until you turn 18 you can't carry anyone under 18 in the car with you.

We are also currently obsessed with child seat restraint laws. When my son was born a little over 3 years ago the state law required a car seat until 4 years old and 40 pounds. That's now up to something like you must have a booster seat until 4 foot 9 inches and 60 pounds. I believe some states are up to 80 pound requirements. While I'm all for safety, we are getting a little crazy about rules and abandoning personal responsibility. We may just declare you must encase your kids in plastic until they turn 21 one of these years.


----------



## SteveCie

Hello there to you all as well. I am also new to this forum, and am happy to be here.


----------



## gafftaper

Welcome Steve... what better way to join the Booth than to post an introduction in the middle of a hijack of an introduction. You Da Man!! 

Seriously welcome to the booth. A lot of people have given up reading the meandering nonsense in this thread so please start your own new member board thread to introduce yourself. Tell us a little about what you do and where you are. It's the one chance you get to blatantly plug your business without getting hassled.


----------



## Logos

gafftaper said:


> Interesting system. Here every state has different rules so it's hard to give you a description of what's going on in all 50 states. One side note you may find interesting is that research has shown that young drivers are far more likely to get into accidents if they have other young people in the car. So besides laws about driving time restrictions for young people, many states are currently experimenting with laws that prohibit other young people in the car for a certain amount of time. I believe some states go as far as until you turn 18 you can't carry anyone under 18 in the car with you.
> We are also currently obsessed with child seat restraint laws. When my son was born a little over 3 years ago the state law required a car seat until 4 years old and 40 pounds. That's now up to something like you must have a booster seat until 4 foot 9 inches and 60 pounds. I believe some states are up to 80 pound requirements. While I'm all for safety, we are getting a little crazy about rules and abandoning personal responsibility. We may just declare you must encase your kids in plastic until they turn 21 one of these years.



Every week we hear more ideas that seem to get nowhere about what restrictions to put on young drivers. The no passenger rule is being debated here at the moment. Interestingly enough last year here in SA our P platers were one of the smaller accident groups but I beleive in NSW they were the biggest. Mobile phones is the biggie at the moment along with the constant drink driving stuff. Both of these campaigns are completely justified. I still see people driving witha phone stuck to their ear. I have a hands free that auto answers and auto hangs up so I simply don't have to touch it.
Child seats I am afraid I am out of touch with. As a Grampa I've had my car fitted with the restraints my daughter told me to and I use the seats she bought when I transport the kids. From the look of the seats we have I think it's probaly similar to you over there.
So I guess you don't have any sort of Provisional License scheme with P plates then?
Oh by the way, Hello SteveCie, you should start your own new member thread and maybe it'll get lost in confusion like this one.


----------



## Van

Provisional License? Fah! We throw 'em out ther on the road and let them take thier lumps.  
We do have a "Learners Permit". Most states it is 15 1/2 learners can only drive with a licensed individual in the car. Up until recently this could mean someone who was 15.5 could be driving with someone who had just gotten thier license at 16. When I was in Highschool, we had Drivers Ed. In school. I'm not sure if it was just invented to give the Football ball coaches the ability to say they actually taught something or not. The up side was that you actually got time behind the wheel with an instructor. Now days if you want instruction time you have to go to a Community College program, Public Ed, Or Sears driving school. Those guys get to drive around with big placards all over thier cars saying "STUDENT DRIVER". I kind of like the idea of limiting speed to Xmph, oh sorry Xkph, Hmmm I smell legislation brewing. What a great way to start my political car-reer < get it car reer?> Sorry the crazy schedule here is starting to get to me. 
Hey Do they have jury duty in Aussie land ? 
I saw a sign in a window the other day and it made me think of Austrailia, NZ, and Jolly old England, It was simple on the entrance of a diner it said, " No Solicitors" I thought to myself, " that would have a completely different meaning in a lot of countries, but it would be a good start.


----------



## Logos

I think Shakespeare wanted to kill all the lawyers. Sometimes I think it would make life much simpler. We do have jury duty here but from what I gather a lot more of our court system deals with matters in a magistrates court which has 1 to 3 magistrates sitting with no jury. I have to say that through luck rather than good judgement I seem to have managed to avoid being embroiled in the legal system so far in my life. So no personal experience.


----------



## Chris15

Van, in the old days, at least in the country, that if you drove to the cop shop and arrived in one piece without hitting anything that you got your licence. None of this learners or provisional rubbish.

And gaff, two extra new rules I forgot to mention: Provisional licences will have zero tolerance on speeding - if you are over the limit, kiss goodbye to your licence for 3 months at least - unless you can successfully convince a judge otherwise... And between 23:00 & 05:00, drivers under 25 on red Ps may have no more than one passenger under the age of 21. Kinda screws up the designated driver system somewhat though...


And then we get the latest ad campaign, aimed at curbing speeding amongst young male drivers...
have a look at it here.


Now now now Van, are you sure that it's legislation brewing and not one of those beers we were discussing earlier? And you must drive a VW or something to be wanting to start your car from the rear...

And did we mention that while the speed limits down here get up to 110 km/h, trucks and buses are theoretically speed limited to 100 km/h... I stress the theoretical part.

Jury duty, sure... but these days we only bother using juries for some things. As logos pointed out, use of magistrates tend to be the more done thing, for better or worse.

No solicitors eh? Well we all know that arguing with lawyers of any description is pointless, but I didn't realise that eating with them was a problem... But it bites them worse... they can't bill for the time spent with a client over lunch.


----------



## gafftaper

That's a hilarious ad. Campaign. They would never get away with it here. But it certainly gets the point across. 


Chris15 said:


> Now now now Van, are you sure that it's legislation brewing and not one of those beers we were discussing earlier? And you must drive a VW or something to be wanting to start your car from the rear...



I believe the big guy has mentioned that he is in fact a VW bus owner.


----------



## Chris15

gafftaper said:


> I believe the big guy has mentioned that he is in fact a VW bus owner.



I thought that you weren't allowed to discriminate on size now...

Ahh... If this be true and Van drives a Kombi van, then all makes sense


----------



## Van

gafftaper said:


> That's a hilarious ad. Campaign. .....I believe the big guy has mentioned that he is in fact a VW bus owner.


 
I used to have a bus, Loved it. Poor Hildegard, Eventualy had to be traded in for a little warmer vehicle, once we got the kids. She Made it across the Continental divide with Me, my wife, and everything I owned at the time. < It's what we moved to Oregon in, after we got Married.> 

Hmm Magistrates, Efficient? yes. but sounds like it just Priming the pump for Injustice and coruption. Now I'm not saying thats the case always, just seems to me like a lot of power in very few hands. 

Yes Jury Duty here, Everyones Constitutional Responsibility! I think it's a great system. I always looked forward to getting to serve on a Jury. I've only ever been called once. My wife, however, has been called at least 5 times since we moved here, once she was selected for a Federal jury,murder for hire trial. Once for some mundane thing, twice for County jury duty, and now she's sitting on a County Grand Jury. Here's the rub, Regular jury duty requires you call in every morning, if your number is on the list you go in to the Courthouse, < city, state, federal. county. whatever> you sit and wait to see if they need you then you may go through a jury selection process. Get on a jury and you're on it 'till the trial is done. 1 day, 1 week, 1 year......... Depending on what type of duty it is you get compensated $x.00/day. usually something like 20-40. Well a Grand jury sits for an entire month, You never know from day to day what the schedule is, they tell you the day before when to show up and an approximate time of departure. So Her working for this month is, right out. Not so bad but the kids are out of school, So they tag along with dad to work. Not so bad. Kids have swim lessons, Aikido, sleepovers,Parties......... Yeah I'm spending most of my time taxi-ing and very little working. Sorry am I venting? Oh a little, Guess this should go in the "punching bag" But I thought you might like a little American Civics lesson, God knows we don't teach civics in school anymore, kids gotta learn it somewhere, if not here than they'll learn it on the street, and that leads to ......... Street civics..


----------



## Logos

Van said:


> Hmm Magistrates, Efficient? yes. but sounds like it just Priming the pump for Injustice and coruption. Now I'm not saying thats the case always, just seems to me like a lot of power in very few hands.



I don't think the corruption in our legal system stems from magistrates. My reading of the newspapers and following of the news rarely throws up problems in that area. The biggest problem seems to relate to the old boy network of the legal profession. Here in SA if you are or were a police officer or lawyer you basically don't get convicted for anything if charges are ever brought. Never mind, local issues.


----------



## Van

Logos said:


> ..........Here in SA if you are or were a police officer or lawyer you basically don't get convicted for anything if charges are ever brought. .....


 
Oh, Kinda like being rich and famous and in California.


----------



## bcfcst4

*sigh* oh Paris Hilton.


----------



## gafftaper

It just isn't fair! Taken down in the prime of her life by THE MAN. 


(I hear if she gets caught again the judge is going to send her to Australia.)


----------



## Chaos is Born

gafftaper said:


> It just isn't fair! Taken down in the prime of her life by THE MAN.
> (I hear if she gets caught again the judge is going to send her to Australia.)



I once overheard a joke that pertains to this:

(A): So why don't we just pack up all the criminals and ship them to another country and leave for 50 years and then come back?
(B): You would get another Australia.


----------



## Van

Chaos is Born said:


> I once overheard a joke that pertains to this:
> 
> (A): So why don't we just pack up all the criminals and ship them to another country and leave for 50 years and then come back?
> (B): You would get another Australia.


 
That's funny!
But would you really want an Austrailia completely populated by the descendants of Paris Hilton? Come to think of it I don't think they'd survive 50yrs without the outside influence of admirers.


----------



## avkid

You are ignoring the cardinal rule of the the movement to dethrone talentless, and annoying celebutantes. 
Ignore them!


----------



## gafftaper

Why should we ignore our royalty? She's young, rich, spoiled rotten... she's all we've got.


----------



## Van

gafftaper said:


> Why should we ignore our royalty? She's young, rich, spoiled rotten... she's all we've got.


 
Yeah ever since Britney went nuts........ We get stuck with Paris. 

Wait a minute. Britney, Paris, It's the French! Once again screwing with American culture.


----------



## gafftaper

Stupid French!! We saved their butts twice in world wars and all they give us in return is Toast, Fries, and Gerard Depardieu.


----------



## Van

gafftaper said:


> Stupid French!! We saved their butts twice in world wars and all they give us in return is Toast, Fries, and Gerard Depardieu.


 
Oh and don't forget Marcelle Marceau, and Maurice Chevalier ! 

_"Of course we are french! Why else do you think we have these Outrageous accents! "_


----------



## gafftaper

You stupid English Pig Dogs!! I Fart in your general direction!


Just got my tickets for the touring version of "Spamalot" coming to town this fall. 

Now if they would only put those "Diego Live" tickets on sale everyone in the family will be happy.


----------



## Logos

I'm a bit behind because I've been busy but getting back to Paris Hilton and her shenanigans. We don't want her we've got our own stupid female criminal, Schapelle Corby. And anyway we send our criminals to Bali and Greece apparently. 
I can't wait for "Spamalot" to come here. Oh by the way did you know that "Priscilla" is now a stage musical with full size bus on stage that changes colour. LED technology apparently.


----------



## gafftaper

No way... a color (colour) changing bus... That's hillarious!

I'm going to have to look up Schapelle Corby and get back to you.


----------



## gafftaper

So is that it? Is that how this hijack ends? Sad.


----------



## avkid

gafftaper said:


> So is that it? Is that how this hijack ends? Sad.


Absolutely not,
http://www.freeschapelle.net/


----------



## Logos

So, has anyone seen the Transformers movie yet. The trailers all look as though the film is very dark. 
My sons loved the cartoons and had all the toys.


----------



## stantonsound

It is a good movie, but it is not for kids. It is meant for all of us 30somthings that remember when the cartoons were originally on. It is dark and violent. I was a little disappointed that all of the cars were GM (I am more of a traditionalist) but I got over it quickly and enjoyed the movie.

The rumor mill says that the next movie will be HE-MAN followed by GI Joe. The question is.....will there be a ThunderCats movie?


How is this for crazy..... my wife and I are having a baby next week, and we have to have a c-section. We scheduled it for the 10th. When we got home, she realized that the Harry Potter movie starts on the 11th and she would not be able to see it in the theatre. She called the doctor and rescheduled it for the 11th and bought tickets for the midnight show on the 10th. She is a children's librarian, so I guess that has something to do with it....but to reschedule something like having a c-section!?!?


----------



## Logos

Tom, I admire your wife's enthusiasm for the Harry Potter film. Good luck with the new arrival.
I've seen the transforner film since asking the question and boy are you right about it. I remember watching the cartoons with my sons who were in their pre teens and total fanatics. As an ironic statement my youngest (31) rang me up and took me to see the film complete with my being limited either to an ice cream or pop corn as he was when we saw the cartoon film lo these many years ago. 
Time passes and .... sorry, just had a senior moment.


----------



## Van

Hey if I had to have a c-section, I'd put it off for any reason that came my way.


----------



## Logos

Van said:


> Hey if I had to have a c-section, I'd put it off for any reason that came my way.



Good Point, well made.


----------



## gafftaper

stantonsound said:


> How is this for crazy..... my wife and I are having a baby next week, and we have to have a c-section. We scheduled it for the 10th. When we got home, she realized that the Harry Potter movie starts on the 11th and she would not be able to see it in the theatre. She called the doctor and rescheduled it for the 11th and bought tickets for the midnight show on the 10th. She is a children's librarian, so I guess that has something to do with it....but to reschedule something like having a c-section!?!?



Wow. With our first kid, we scheduled to induce birth on Feb 28th. They tried all day with all their tricks and he just refused to come out. So the Doctor said, "We'll give it a break for the night and try it again tomorrow. Are you sure you want to have a child on February 29th?" We had never thought about the fact that it was leap year. So when he gets old enough to complain about the lack of a birth day every year, we'll have to admit that it's our fault.


----------



## Chris15

gafftaper said:


> Wow. With our first kid, we scheduled to induce birth on Feb 28th. They tried all day with all their tricks and he just refused to come out. So the Doctor said, "We'll give it a break for the night and try it again tomorrow. Are you sure you want to have a child on February 29th?" We had never thought about the fact that it was leap year. So when he gets old enough to complain about the lack of a birth day every year, we'll have to admit that it's our fault.



Doesn't it make for the easiest way of not feeling old? After all, they'll still be 21 when everyone is 84...


----------



## Logos

Please tell me his names not Frederick.


----------



## gafftaper

Logos said:


> Please tell me his names not Frederick.



The good news is Logos I don't even get the reference. 

and yes best joke I've heard is you never have to worry about a leap day baby becoming an alcoholic because by the time they turn 21 they are in a nursing home.


----------



## avkid

Logos said:


> Please tell me his names not Frederick.


Wikipedia entry for February 29th:
_"Those who are born on this day usually celebrate their birthdays on February 28 or March 1 during non-leap years. In the comic musical The Pirates of Penzance, Frederic, born on February 29, was apprenticed to a band of pirates until his 21st birthday, in theory until he was 88 years old (as his lifetime included a non-leap centennial year)."_


----------



## gafftaper

avkid said:


> Wikipedia entry for February 29th:
> _"Those who are born on this day usually celebrate their birthdays on February 28 or March 1 during non-leap years. In the comic musical The Pirates of Penzance, Frederic, born on February 29, was apprenticed to a band of pirates until his 21st birthday, in theory until he was 88 years old (as his lifetime included a non-leap centennial year)."_



What a theatrical reference?!?! I thought we were above that around here.


----------



## Chris15

gafftaper said:


> What a theatrical reference?!?! I thought we were above that around here.



I thought that too...

How can we be completely off topic when theatre comes into it?

Edit: It seems I've made my kilopost and not noticed... YAY!


----------



## gafftaper

Chris15 said:


> I thought that too...
> How can we be completely off topic when theatre comes into it?
> Edit: It seems I've made my kilopost and not noticed... YAY!



Congratulations Chris... I believe that officially makes you a Man now.


----------



## Van

charcoaldabs said:


> Grr... (still posting here.)
> 
> edit, 643 and counting


 
Almost to that Magical 666 The number of the Beast!

'though my personal favorite is 668 the neighbor of the beast.........


----------

